# Struts! redirect?



## tikemyson (7. Januar 2005)

Was bedeutet denn das redirect bei einer forward-action!

  <forward name="Success" path="/blablabla.do" redirect="false"/>

vielen dank!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo!



> redirect: True or false (default). Should the ActionServlet redirect to the resource instead of forward?


http://struts.apache.org/userGuide/building_controller.html

HTH,

Gruß Tom


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Januar 2005)

tikemyson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was bedeutet denn das redirect bei einer forward-action!
> 
> <forward name="Success" path="/blablabla.do" redirect="false"/>
> 
> vielen dank!



Ein normaler Forward gibt die Kontrolle einfach an ein anderes Servlet (JSP) weiter. 
Sprich wenn du A aufrufst und A auf B forwarded, so wird A abgearbeitet und ab 
dem forward (hier der return von ActionForward) B weiter abgearbeitet.
Es verhält sich wie ein Servlet.

Bei einem redirekt wird die Anfrage umgeleitet. Sprich das Servlet A wird abgearbeitet,
er schickt daraufhin in dem Header an den Besucher das Servlet B abgearbeitet werden soll.
Es handelt sich also um 2 Requests, nicht um einen einzigen.
Demnach verlierst du auch informationen die du an die request attribute anhängst.


----------



## tikemyson (7. Januar 2005)

Christian Fein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .. in dem Header an den Besucher das Servlet B abgearbeitet werden soll....



Vielen Dank...leider verstehe ich das nicht so ganz..gib mir bitte mal  knapp ein paar bginfo's zu diesem header. Verstehe den Satz nicht so ganz..
sorry


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Januar 2005)

tikemyson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielen Dank...leider verstehe ich das nicht so ganz..gib mir bitte mal  knapp ein paar bginfo's zu diesem header. Verstehe den Satz nicht so ganz..
> sorry



Hier stehts nochmal genau drinne:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...el_17_008.htm#Rxx365java17008040006AB1F03B108

In kurz:

forwards ohne redirekt  arbeiten beide Servlets in einem Stück ab.

forwards mit redirekt arbeiten das 1. Servlet ab und geben im HTTP Header die Nachricht an den Browser das dieser noch eine andere Url aufrufen soll. Und daraufhin wird das 2. Servlet abgearbeitet.


----------



## tikemyson (7. Januar 2005)

btw..noch grad ne frage!

In funktionalität gibt es wohl keine Unterschiede, ob ich in der View

<html:hidden property="name"/>

oder

<input type="hidden" name="name">

benutze?

Es ist wirklich egal?

Danke..sorry, dass ich deswegen keinen neune Thread aufmahce, aber ich möchte nicht euer komplettes JavaForum mit meinen  fragen zuspammen!  

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## tikemyson (7. Januar 2005)

ok..beim redirect hat's mehr oder weniger geklingelt..danke..


ich würde gerne mal ein Struts Webprojekt zuhause (bin atm auf der Arbeit) realisieren. 
leider ist es ja ohne embedded-appserver einer IDE (ich benutze jdev) etwas komplizierter und weniger verbreitet im "low budget bereich" solche apps zu realisieren. 

Kennst du gute hosting anbieter? 
Oder macht das nur Sinn ein Struts Projekt aus "Spass an der Freude" zu beginnen, wenn man einen eigenen webserver   stellt?

danke


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Januar 2005)

tikemyson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok..beim redirect hat's mehr oder weniger geklingelt..danke..
> 
> 
> ich würde gerne mal ein Struts Webprojekt zuhause (bin atm auf der Arbeit) realisieren.
> ...



Findest du bei webhostlist.de

Suche nach Domainpackete, bei Tomcat ein häckchen setzen und raus kommen solche Angebote:
http://www.ocram-service.de/webspace/superdomain_unix/index.shtml
http://www.germanyhoster.de/angebot_webhat1000.html


----------



## tikemyson (7. Januar 2005)

vielen dank


----------

